# November in Malta



## beifisch (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,ich Fliege im November nach Malta und möchte gerne wissen was da so geht.Im Reisegepäck habe ich eine Penn Overseas 2,70m 20-80wg und eine Rolle Penn Captiva.Was brauche ich noch und kennt jemand die Gegend um Ramla Bay???


----------



## beifisch (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: November in Malta*

#cHallo,nichts über Malta????


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: November in Malta*

Ich würde dir ja gerne helfen, aber mit Malta kenn ich mich wirklich nicht aus. Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen da sich das noch gut von Spanien unterscheidet. Wenn du konkrete fragen bzüglich igendwelcher Fische hättest, dann könnte mn dir mehr helfen.
Ich hab mich immer gefragt ob Malta ein gutes Broadbillrevier ist, weis das einer? Nur so rein informativ. 
Du solltest dich aufjedenfall über die giftigen Fische informieren, falls du das nicht schon getan hast. Stichwort Petermännchen...:k


----------



## beifisch (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: November in Malta*

Hallo scorp10n77,ich habe mich noch nicht über Giftfische informiert,werde es nach deinen Tip aber bestimmt machen.Hast Du etwas über Meeräschen, die soll es da auch im November noch geben?


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: November in Malta*

Die sind ganzjährig da. Zumindest bei uns in Nordspanien also wieso nicht auch auf Malta. Lässt sich aber auch leicht herausfinden was da ist und sich leicht fangen lässt. Einfach mal Brot ins Wasser werfen. Mit dr Brotflocke oder einer Brotfliege sind sie wohl recht leicht zu fangen. Ich find die nicht so dolle und angel auch nicht drauf. Vielleicht demnächst wenn ich sie als Köfi für Barrakudas brauche. Giftig, im Sinne von Giftstacheln, sind einmal die Petermännchen und die Drachenköpfe. Bei den Drachenköpfen ist besonders der Rotfeuerfisch gefährlich, die anderen wohl nicht so aber ich pack die alle nicht an. Das Petermännchen hat ein sehr schmerzhaftes Gift. Steht aber auch alles in dem Thread der in dieser Sektion oben angepinnt ist. Die Giftstacheln sind an den Vorderen Rückenstrahlen, der Afterfloss am Kiemendeckel und ob an After oder Brustflosse weis ich nicht. 
Ich denke du kansnt viele Infos unter anderem aus meinem Fangthread oder dem Mallorcathread nehmen. Das ist alles mehr oder wenige gleich.


----------



## überläufer87 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: November in Malta*

es gibt viele Big Game Boote da. Musste mal googeln z.b Big Game Malta oder so.... Thunas werden im November wohl noch da sein ..  Ansosten wie immer Wolfsbarsche, Orate etc.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: November in Malta*

Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter:
http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1300.html

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## beifisch (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: November in Malta*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> es gibt viele Big Game Boote da. Musste mal googeln z.b Big Game Malta oder so.... Thunas werden im November wohl noch da sein ..  Ansosten wie immer Wolfsbarsche, Orate etc.



|wavey:Vielen Dank,überläufer87 .Big Game Boote hört sich gut an,ein bis zwei Angeltage auf einen Boot sollten möglich sein(ohne meine Frau zu verärgern)Die meiste Zeit werde ich am Abend und in der Nacht angeln.Kann man Wolfsbarsche Nachts fangen???|kopfkrat


----------



## neele (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: November in Malta*

Hallo beifisch,

wir waren letzte Woche auf Malta, allerdings ohne Angel.
Wir konnten einige Angler beobachten. Die haben mit langen Stippruten mit Pose und Teig geangelt, was sie damit fangen wollten, ist uns jedoch verborgen geblieben. Einen Angler haben wir ca. 20 Minuten beobachtet, wie er im Minutentakt den Teig an der Angel gewechselt hat ohne dabei einen Fisch zu fangen. Ich wurde schon ganz hektisch vom Zusehen, weil ich der Meinung war, dass er irgendwas falsch macht, so dass wir dann lieber weitergegangen sind.

Viel spaß und viel Glück beim Angeln!

Gruß neele


----------



## beifisch (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: November in Malta*



neele schrieb:


> Hallo beifisch,
> 
> wir waren letzte Woche auf Malta, allerdings ohne Angel.
> Wir konnten einige Angler beobachten. Die haben mit langen Stippruten mit Pose und Teig geangelt, was sie damit fangen wollten, ist uns jedoch verborgen geblieben. Einen Angler haben wir ca. 20 Minuten beobachtet, wie er im Minutentakt den Teig an der Angel gewechselt hat ohne dabei einen Fisch zu fangen. Ich wurde schon ganz hektisch vom Zusehen, weil ich der Meinung war, dass er irgendwas falsch macht, so dass wir dann lieber weitergegangen sind.
> ...



#hHallo neele,ich glaube die wollten Meeräschen fangen.Ich war vor einigen Jahren schon einmal auf Malta und habe das Gleiche beobachtet.Stipprute werde ich nicht mitnehmen,zu groß für für den Flieger.Ich werde es einmal mit meiner Spinnrute und Sbirolinos,Brotflocke versuchen.                                             
Vielen Dank noch Gruß beifisch:vik:


----------

